# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Urime te perzemerta, gëzuar Krishtlindja

## toni77_toni

*Urime te perzemerta, gëzuar Krishtlindja!* 


*Krishti i mbusht zemrat tona me paqe, dashuri e bekim.*


 *Dielli i pamposhtur* që identifikohet me lindjen e Jezu Krishtit përkatësisht me Diellin e Drejtësisë, për të cilin Paul Claudel shprehet: I përjetshmi Fëmija i Zotit. Hyji i mëshirshëm dhe dashuria e përjetshme e tij ndaj njeriut, lajmërohet tani edhe në pamjen e foshnjës të mbështjellë me shpërgënj e të vënë në grazhd. Ky fëmijë ishte Fjala e Zotit që u bë njeri e banoi ndër ne (Gjn 1,14). Hyji u bë njeri (humanizohet), që njeriu të hyjnizohet (divinizohet).

*
Fëmija* e simbolizon jetën, bile jetën para mëkatit të parë parajsën e tokës. Njëkohësisht në simbolikën e fëmijës rishtas ngritët tempulli i dashurisë, në të cilin zbulohet Hyji Krijuese.

*
Fëmija* me thjeshtësinë e vetë dëshmon pastërtinë shpirtërore e cila nuk i frikohet askujt, por jep shpresë në të ardhmen.

*Nga ana tjetër lindja e re gjithnjë është shkas i gëzimi dhe i shpresës*. Shpresë për nënën dhe babin. Shpresë e kombit dhe e botës. Sepse fëmija është mirënjohja e Hyjit që ia ka besuar njeriut partneritetin për ta realizuar Mbretërinë e qiellit.


*Edhe unë ju uroj Krishtlindjen përkatësisht me fjalën e vjetër-tradicionale; urime dhe per shumë mot Kërshëndellat dhe Vitin e ri 2010, duke ju dëshiruar që të keni duresë dhe ta edukoni syrin e zemrës, veshin e zemrës, gojën e zemrës. Me të cilën gjë do të ndërtoni urat e thyera dhe rrugët e prishura, për një ardhëm më të bukur dhe më fatlume. Sepse koha nuk është vrapim vetëm prej djepit deri te varri, por është vend ku Dielli i ngrohtë shëndërrit, është ajo pika ku takohet Qielli dhe Toka bashkën në shpellën e betlehemit përkatësisht në çdo zemër të njeriut*.

----------


## alem_de

Urime per krishtlindjet te gjithe Shqipetareve kudo qe jene.E befshi per shume vjet

----------


## TetovaMas

*
 Keti urimi i bashkangjitem edhe une . URIME URIME KRISHTELINDJET TE GJITHE SHQIPETAREVE . I GEZOFSHIM PER JETE.*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Te nderuar vellezer,
Me lejoni edhe mua t`i bashkangjitem urimit me te sinqerte per Festen e Madhe te Kershendellave dhe te Vitit te Ri !
Ju U R O J 
PER SHUME MOT
 G E Z U R !

----------


## EAvdyli

Pak, thjeshtë, me zemër të çiltër
URIME KRISHTLINDJET DHE VITIN E RI 2010, ME SHËNDET DHE SUKSESE SA MË TË MIRA...
G  Ë  Z  U  A  R...

----------


## zef malsia

*Në festen e Krishtlindjes kujtojmë lindjen e Jezusit në Betlehem, Hyji u bë njeri e banoi ndër ne. Zoti erdhi në botë.*


Përse Zoti erdhi në botë?

Në këtë pyetje të rëndësishme, madje themelore për çdo njeri, më së miri na përgjigjen Bibla. Ja disa fragmente nga Besëlidhja e Re që na ndihmojnë ta kuptojmë domethënien e Mishërimit të Zotit:

Krishti Jezus erdhi në botë për të shëlbuar mëkatarët, ndër të cilët unë jam i pari. (1 Tim.1;15).

“Sepse s’kam ardhur të ftoj
të drejtë, por fajtorë në pendim” (Mt.9;13).


“Biri i njeriut erdhi ta kërkojë e ta shëlbojë atë që pati humbur.”(Lk.19;10).

 “Dhe e dini: Jezusi u shfaq për të hequr mëkatet, e mëkat në Të nuk ka.” (1Gjn.3;5).

“Ajo do të lindë djalë e ti ngjitja emrin Jezus, sepse Ai do ta shëlbojë popullin e vet prej mëkateve të tij.” (Mt.1;21).

“Ja, Qengji i Hyjit! Ky ia shlyen mëkatin botës!” (Gjn.1;29).

“Prandaj edhe u shfaq Biri i Hyjit që t’i zhdukë veprat e djallit.” (1Gjn. 3;8).


Me ndihmën e Krishtit të mishëruar, le të festojmë të gjithë një Krishtlindje të bekuar. Drita e Betlehemit le t’i ndriçojë dhe le t’i ngrohë zemrat tona, që të njohim praninë e Krishtit në ata që na rrethojnë.


URIME
PER SHUME MOT
G E Z U A R

----------


## bindi

Po ashtu edhe une. I uroj  krishlindjen te gjithe besimtareve shqiptare te krishtere dhe dyshiroj ,gjithe te mirat ne jete....

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të dashur vëllezër,

Në këtë festë, në frymën e porosisë së Jezusit duhet të punojmë që t'u japim fund akteve të dhunës midis nesh, për të ndërtuar lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, që na duhet ne dhe fëmijëve tanë. Ashtu si buka që na fal Zoti, sot na duhet paqja, mirëkuptimi dhe nderimi për njëri - tjetrin.

Kërshëndellat duhet të na kujtojnë se jemi njerëz e se mbi gjithçka kemi nevojë për dashuri, per tolerancë, e për shpirtmadhësi.

P.S. Me këtë rast po ju sjell dy videoklipe të cilat i kam punuar vetë, për këtë ditë.

 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAsRD6KzshE  është në gjuhën shqipe, një këngë për Juzu Krishtin dhe e përshkuar me fotografi nga Shkodra, ndërsa

2. e dyta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xAPqiLQyI  është poashtu një urim për Kërshëndellat, por me një këngë në gjuhën daneze shumë e pëlqyeshme nga danezët, ndërsa është e përshkuar me fotografi nga Durrësi e Tirana, marrë nga vizita ime në Shqipëri tetorin që lamë pas.

----------


## busavata

*ja uroj të gjithë antarve te religjionit katolik festen e lindjes se profetit Jezus Chrystus*



*duke i perfshirë edhe moderator Matrix dhe Darius*

*dhe ju deshiroj çdo te mirë dhe drejtesi të cilen duhet  me pas secili nga ne...
mos ta bëjm ate qka mundemi  , vetemse qe ta tregomi forcën ..
mos te mundohemi ta nënqmomi tjetrin ..se e nënqmomi vetveten...
si dhurat per kete festë* 


*- të lirohemi nga komplekset që kemi   dhe ta duam njëri tjetrin*

*Urime të Përzemerta nga Busavata*

----------


## aMLe

*Gezuar Krishtlindjet te gjithve!
Sivjet,per here te pare i festoj dhe une.*

----------


## davidd

Gezuar krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri te gjitheve.  Per shum vjet gezuar. Fat e mbaresi ne jete

----------


## Mexhi

*

Pershendetje

Pranoni pergezimet e mia te perzemerta me rastin e Krishtlindjeve.

Zoti i bekofte te gjitjhe Shqiptaret kudo qe te jene.


*

----------


## torrkerry

Urime me te przemrta ye gjitheve.
Jezzusi i vogel le te ma mesoje rendesine e vyrtytev e te vogla: te butesise, te varferise ne shpirt, te durimit...

Torrkerry

----------


## elza

Ne fate mos u mburrni,
ne dhimbje mos u ligeshtoni,
te pashmangshmen barteni me dinjitet,
miresine beni dhe gezohuni te mires,
duajeni jeten, e mos ju frigoni vdekjes,
gjithnje ne Zote dhe ne dite te mira besoni,
si jetes ashtu dhe vdekjes zhdukjani lendimin,
sepse oret e kesaje jete ikin si ne nje fryme
  dhe asnje ore te mos shkoi kote.
Dashuria dhe miresia te jen kudo!

----------


## Falco115

Një nder festat më të mëdha dhe më të gezueshme e padyshim qe ka nje vend të veqante në traditen kishtare dhe civilizuese, është kremtja e Krishtlindjeve.
Krishtlindja na mëson që ta pranojmë dashurin e Zotit ndaj njeriut, dhe me atë dashuri që na dhurohet nga Zoti, tua dhurojme   të tjerëve...
Tek shqiptaret katolikë kjo ditë e madhe disi ende frymon drejt , dhe festohet ashtu siç duhet me dinjitet. Në ditlindjen e Krishtit qitet buzmi, urojmë njeri-tjetrin , njerzit pajtohen mes veti...kjo përkon dhe perputhet me kengen e ëngjujve ne Betlehem *Lavidi Zotit në lartesitë qiellore , e paqë njerzve vullnetmirë mbi tokë*
GEZUAR KRISHTLINDJET ! Për shumë vite me bekime , paqë e dashuri.

----------


## gerrard73

*Gezuar Krishtelindjet te gjitheve !*

----------


## veletini

Urime,shumë urime.Ta besojmë Zotin,se ashtu i shmangemi të keqes dhe gabimeve.

----------


## diita

Te gjithe besimtareve katolik ua uroj Krishtelindjet.
Shendet dhe mbaresi!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Te dashur vellezer e motra ne Krishtin, e te gjithe ju dashamire,

Ju uroj nga zemra paqe dhe hare ne zemrat tuaja ne kete Krishtlindje. Kjo Foshnje Hyjnore u vendoste ne zemrat tuaja dhe banofte perhere ne ju. Kendojini bukur sepse i meriton himnet me te bukura, ne me te lartin qiell  :buzeqeshje: .

E per fund, ju kisha lutur te gjitheve qe te kujtoheni se ka vec 1 Krishtlindje ne vit. E per kete arsye kur te uroni per kete feste, mos e uroni ne numrin shumes. Pra, 'Gezuar Krishtlindjen!' e jo 'Gezuar Krishtlindjet!'. Funksionon njesoj si me ditelindjen tone. Askush nuk na thote 'gezuar ditelindjet', edhe pse ato perseriten per cdo vit  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: .

Edhe njehere nga zemra *GEZUAR KRISHTLINDJEN!*

----------


## valdetshala

Ju uroj Krishtlindjet te gjithe Besimtareve Katolike duke ju deshiruar qdo te mire ne jete , ardhmeri.

----------

